# Teaching in D. F. - finding a dog friendly apartment



## jojo800 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello! 

First post, newbie, all of that.

I'm currently at a job fair and have about 24 hours to accept or turn down an offer to teach at an American school in Mexico City. I have a 35 lb. dog that must come with me. Will it be easy enough to find a pet-friendly living situation? She doesn't have to have a yard, but I need to be close-ish to the school so transportation isn't a burden. The school is near Hospital ABC in/around Real del Monte and what looks like a giant park on Google maps.


Not sure how to go about this, but I'm excited about the job and would like to accept so long as having a dog would be doable.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## inflagrante (Jun 8, 2014)

I moved to Mexico with a few animals, and I was cautioned that it would be nigh-on impossible to find a place. That's not true.

Check out airbnb. There are a bunch of places for rent in Mexico City that allow pets, and some of them have fairly reasonable rates for occupancy longer than a month at a time. Once you're in town, I'm sure you'll be able to find a longer term rental that allows pets. I offered to pay my landlords extra security and extra each month for my pets, but it's only $500 pesos more than the person who rented prior to me, so my rent is still really reasonable.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

inflagrante said:


> I moved to Mexico with a few animals, and I was cautioned that it would be nigh-on impossible to find a place. That's not true.
> 
> Check out airbnb. There are a bunch of places for rent in Mexico City that allow pets, and some of them have fairly reasonable rates for occupancy longer than a month at a time. Once you're in town, I'm sure you'll be able to find a longer term rental that allows pets. I offered to pay my landlords extra security and extra each month for my pets, but it's only $500 pesos more than the person who rented prior to me, so my rent is still really reasonable.


Why are you sure that the OP will be able to find a place to rent in Mexico City that will allow pets? Do you know of anyone who has done so? We should keep in mind that staying short-term in an Airbnb apartment is not the same as finding a place to live long-term.


----------



## inflagrante (Jun 8, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Why are you sure that the OP will be able to find a place to rent in Mexico City that will allow pets? Do you know of anyone who has done so? We should keep in mind that staying short-term in an Airbnb apartment is not the same as finding a place to live long-term.


I say that because life is rarely as difficult and problematic as the naysayers on this board like to make it out to be. Sure, the people here can give good advice if they're in the mood, but they're equally likely to scare people off with their bad attitudes. 

Also, I've been looking into moving to DF, and I have actually found apartments that allow animals. It's not that complicated. Lots of people in Mexico have dogs.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

inflagrante said:


> I say that because life is rarely as difficult and problematic as the naysayers on this board like to make it out to be. Sure, the people here can give good advice if they're in the mood, but they're equally likely to scare people off with their bad attitudes.
> 
> Also, I've been looking into moving to DF, and I have actually found apartments that allow animals. It's not that complicated. Lots of people in Mexico have dogs.


I don't think that warning potential expats about potential problems is having a bad attitude - it's just being realistic. It's nice that you have found apartments in Mexico City that will allow animals because that's not an easy thing to do. It would be useful to know where in the city these pet-friendly apartments were located and what sort of pets they allowed. If the OP accepts this job, she/he will need to find a place fairly near the school where she/he would be working.


----------



## inflagrante (Jun 8, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't think that warning potential expats about potential problems is having a bad attitude - it's just being realistic. It's nice that you have found apartments in Mexico City that will allow animals because that's not an easy thing to do. It would be useful to know where in the city these pet-friendly apartments were located and what sort of pets they allowed. If the OP accepts this job, she/he will need to find a place fairly near the school where she/he would be working.


Yes, it would be helpful, except I have no idea where the OP's job will located. I was mostly looking in Coyoacán.

When I was first thinking of moving down to Mexico, I asked on this board -- under a different account associated with an email address I no longer possess -- about how difficult it would be to find an apartment that would accept a dog. Loads of regulars replied to tell me how impossible/difficult it would be. Turns out, the first apartment I inquired about was fine accepting pets with an extra deposit, and several more that I had looked into also accepted pets. If I had listened to the people on this board, I might not have moved for fear that I wouldn't be able to accommodate my pets. Like I said, there are people on here with really bad attitudes sometimes, and they love sharing. I'd rather be helpful, especially since I have direct knowledge of the subject.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

inflagrante said:


> Yes, it would be helpful, except I have no idea where the OP's job will located. I was mostly looking in Coyoacán.
> 
> When I was first thinking of moving down to Mexico, I asked on this board -- under a different account associated with an email address I no longer possess -- about how difficult it would be to find an apartment that would accept a dog. Loads of regulars replied to tell me how impossible/difficult it would be. Turns out, the first apartment I inquired about was fine accepting pets with an extra deposit, and several more that I had looked into also accepted pets. If I had listened to the people on this board, I might not have moved for fear that I wouldn't be able to accommodate my pets. Like I said, there are people on here with really bad attitudes sometimes, and they love sharing. I'd rather be helpful, especially since I have direct knowledge of the subject.


Thanks for this information. Coyoacán is an expensive and trendy area of southern Mexico City, not typical in many ways of other areas of the city, which we now know includes being more open to renters with pets. Might I ask how much rent you were considering to pay for a pet-friendly place?


----------



## jojo800 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you for your input. I've been advised that it will not be a huge deal, as people in D. F. (obviously) have pets and manage. I hope so, at least, as I've accepted the job! 

The school is south of the park on Av Observatorio west of Arillo Periferico.

Thank you - maybe we'll all be able to meet soon!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jojo800 said:


> Thank you for your input. I've been advised that it will not be a huge deal, as people in D. F. (obviously) have pets and manage. I hope so, at least, as I've accepted the job!
> 
> The school is south of the park on Av Observatorio west of Arillo Periferico.
> 
> Thank you - maybe we'll all be able to meet soon!


Congratulations! Hopefully, your new employer will help you and your dog find a place to live. Is the park Chapultepec Park? When do you start to work? Once you've settled in a bit, I'd be happy to meet you for coffee and a chat.


----------

